# Fur discoloration from any collar?



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,
I have a customer with a white GSD and it seems all chain collars turn his fur gray with in 24 hours that it is put on him. 

The collar is only used as a tag holder as they are training him with remote trainer. We even tried the coragon collar and that also turned his fur. I know that gray fur from the collar can be an allergy? Which is why I had them try the coragon collar.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Why are they using a chain collar then? 

I would ask what they are feeding.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I would never recommend leaving a chain collar on any dog unless the owner is with him 24/7, it's extremely dangerous.

To answer your question, I've been using the heavy chrome plated chain collars on the Hooligans, white & colored, without "staining" problems.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

The metal loop thing on Steel's collar stains his fur too.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:The collar is only used as a tag holder as they are training him with remote trainer.


Sorry they have a few small kids that are in and out alot so they keep a collar on the dog during the day in case he gets out by himself. 



> Quote: would never recommend leaving a chain collar on any dog unless the owner is with him 24/7, it's extremely dangerous.


Aduh! they do not leave the collar on 24/ 7 I just mean that it turns the fur quickly gray. 

I do not know for sure what they are feeding him but the vet said he has no allergies that make him break out. Just the collar turn the fur gray when on.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A chain collar should only be used when training, not left on a dog when they are running free as it can become caught on things especially if there are tags hanging off it.

Why can't they use a fabric collar if it is only to hold the tags?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:Why can't they use a fabric collar if it is only to hold the tags?


Because the nylon or fabric collars CAN trap dirt on one side and rub the fur away (Don't tell me they do not because I see it all the time.) And as most people are not going to throw the nylon collar into the wash or hand wash for that matter. 

Also someone is with the dog all day and if they leave all the collars come off the dog while he is alone. 

It is a "just in case" as the dog had in the past taken off when the door was left open he cannot go un noticed as where they live is only about 1 mile by 1/2 mile housing area with lots of houses.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well how about a polyurethane coated collar (like for hunting dogs) or a waterproof collar like this:
http://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/

There are also people who make collars that are not supposed to rub off the fur, such as these collars for show dogs:
http://www.whitepineoutfitters.com/


I just don't see why you would leave a training collar on a dog all day when you are not training them, and having a chain collar on a loose dog is just not very safe.
If they have kids, if one of the kids tries to grab the dog's collar and the dog tries to run or jump they can easily injure their fingers/hands.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Try the curogan Herm Sprenger fursaver. It's an alloy that supposedly won't discolor.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I keep rolled leather collars on all of my personal dogs with their id tags and rabies tag. They wear these collars 24/7. The rolled leather does not rub the fur down and does not trap dirt.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:Try the curogan Herm Sprenger fursaver. It's an alloy that supposedly won't discolor.


We tried this as I have one for my boxer and it did take a bit longer to turn the fur. That is why I asked because I read and was told by a vet that fur discoloration can be an allergy to the nickel in the metal. 



> Quote:"If they have kids, if one of the kids tries to grab the dog's collar and the dog tries to run or jump they can easily injure their fingers/hands."


Hey all I can do is make recommendations! in the end people are going to do with their dogs what they want. But I do like the collars in the second link. But in the end I can see the same happening if the kids grab the dog by that collar the hands could get trapped and injured as well. (Just that nylon collar could then be cut off would be the benefit)



> Quote:I keep rolled leather collars on all of my personal dogs with their id tags and rabies tag. They wear these collars 24/7. The rolled leather does not rub the fur down and does not trap dirt.


Thanks, but not good to get rolled leather wet and this dog is out in the rain and is an all weather dog. 

(Do not misunderstand HE DOES LIVE IN THE HOUSE)

I will just have to tell them that if the collar is staining the fur to attach the tags to the remote trainer and skip the other collars except for training purposes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer Thanks, but not good to get rolled leather wet and this dog is out in the rain and is an all weather dog.


My dogs have never had a problem with getting these collars wet -- Max has always swam in his, etc.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe your leather was better quality but I have always had a problem. Not on a gsd but on the first boxer I had so I switched to the chain.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My rolled leather collar was just the cheap version that I could buy at PetSmart. I never had a problem with rain and swimming and it lasted forever with no staining.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer
> 
> 
> > Quote:Try the curogan Herm Sprenger fursaver. It's an alloy that supposedly won't discolor.
> ...


True, but curogan is a copper-tin alloy, it would not contain nickel unless it was fake. Maybe the metal itself still causes discoloration but there should be no nickel to cause a reaction.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

lies
I know I was speaking about the fur changing to gray in general being an allergy to nickel . 

Trust me not fake, it has the Herm spranger tag on it and I got it from Schweikert dog sport shop directly. (I love that store.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you are afraid a nylon collar is going to be causing discoloration from being dirty I would recommend either the types I linked to that are not fabric, or just wash the collar every so often.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use the Weaver leather collar that is lined with deerskin. Collars are only on when we go off the property. Never had any discoloration, but then mine have tan necks, not white.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

We use cloth collars and get discoloration from the TAGS. After about a year they stop oxidising, and everything is fine - until the next rabies shot.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I spoke to her last night and she said she was going to make sure just to have the remote trainer on and only put the chain collar on when they leave the property or coming to dog training class.









But I am still curious as to why both types of collars were turning his fur gray? 
The normal chain collar is not a crap brand collar it is also a "higher end" Herm spranger and then also the curogan? Oh well who knows.


----------

